# Fresh windows 8.1 install, should I install any additional fw/av protection?



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I have read over the past few years that the more recent windows releases (ie since xp which ive only just moved frrm ) have pretty decent av/fw implementation. 

Is this true? 

If not what other free one/s should I also install?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have win 7 and run MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials) and windows Firewall and I won't say I don't take care when browsing, but I don't go overboard and so far I have had no issues.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

I tried the MSE approach W8.1 and caught some malware with in days.
I advise you to get proper AV protection.

Avira or Avast are decent free Candidates.

Eset Nod32 AV for good paid one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

MSE is proper the inference that it is not is wrong,careful surfing regular scanning and setting your scanning to check downloads will also help


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

8/8.1 comes with windows defender, which is MSE version for windows 8


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

as previously stated, windows 8.1 comes with mse and it is now integrated with defender. However I would also suggest a companion utility such as malwarebytes.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I would say Microsoft's offering of antispyware (Windows Defender) and antivirus ( MS Security Essentials) are not impressive at all. Windows Defender has been bundled with Windows since Vista. I would advise you install a more robust program such as Avast! I am myself a user of Avast for close to seven years now and I haven't had a problem. IT'S FREE too . If you don't mind spending on antivirus software you could go for Bit Defender or Kaspersky. 

As for firewall, I have nothing but praises for the one that comes with Windows since Vista. It's very good, but can be a little daunting for inexperienced users especially when tinkering with its advanced functionality. Running an occasional scan using a "second opinion" antimalware program will enhance your security even further. It is not uncommon for popular av to fail to detect a malware infection which gets picked by a second opinion program. One such program is Malwarebytes and it's also FREE.

All in all, there's no harm in trying out the aforementioned programs and form your own opinion then choose whichever you prefer. Just remember that a security program is as good as how up-to-date its definitions database is.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I went with comodo as i wanted an all in one just cos im lazy i guess  but it was preferable since i seem to be reinstallling windows alot and the more streamlined the better. 

Once i got rid of the annoying alert noise it seems to have been doing good


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I run Comodo firewall on my XP setup (multiboot) and it's great once you've given your frequently used programs the necessary permissions (fewer alerts). I started out with Zone Alarm but it wasn't giving me as much control as Comodo does. They lost their ****! I couldn't tolerate Comodo antivirus because of the sizes of its definition updates (Internet connectivity is a limiting factor here in Kenya, but that isn't a problem in your location, is it?). Good choice of firewall i would say, but on antivirus, I cannot praise nor tarnish Comodo as I haven't had first hand experience using it. I would advise you check out software reviews in order to make informed choices as opposed to seeking personal opinions on forums because they mostly boil down to preferences as opposed to lab test findings.


----------

